# how to organize a bbq rib contest



## markgerickson

Talking with our local county fair board I suggest they should look at doing a bbq contest at the county fair.  They thought it was a great idea and they asked me to help organize it. They are looking at just starting with a rib cook off contest Any good ways to start this process?   I see it more as a backyard contest and wouldn't be sanctioned KCBS event. I would love to see some ideas of other contests.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## shooterrick

Well if they are set on just ribs then you may want to consider a couple side catagories like sauce and baked beans just to make it a bit more interesting to the public.  ya also need to decide on a single format cooking style.  Just wood and charcoal?  You will also have to consider your local health regs for food handleing.  Hope this helps.


----------



## txbbqman

quick question...where are you?


----------



## chisoxjim

im doinga couple rib contests this year, non KCBS.  

cheap entry fees($15-$25 vs the high cost of a KCBS event), one is ribs and a wild card item,  and one is ribs, chicken, burgers, and another pork item.

judges are locals in both I believe


----------

